
Web publishers can delete stuff from archive.org - jessaustin
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2015/01/28/web-publishers-can-delete-stuff-from-archive-org/
======
getdavidhiggins
Nice - but we get a Streisand Effect:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect)

If you're meticulously erasing history, alarm bells will start ringing. On the
other hand - feel free to scrub info - I'm not stopping you; just take note of
the interesting effect that has (immediately felt or not).

